# Just became a CZ owner.



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I'm not familiar with CZs, but I was at my LGS to buy a SIG Pro 2022 in 9mm. I saw a used CZ P01 in the corner of my eye and the price wasn't bad. Guns are so expensive in CA, so $400.00 with case and extra mag was a deal, yes?! It was in excellent condition and it felt great in my hand. I can't wait to fire this little guy. My friend at the shop said that there's hardly any recoil and it's an accurate pistol...TRUE? I'll see for myself. I love my SIG P226 and was looking forward to that 2022, I hope i made the right choice. Reading all of the things this forum had to say about the CZ P01, I guess I chose well. Anything I need to know about CZs or the P01? It looks great and it fit like a glove.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

CZ's are fine guns..They shoot so good they make any one who shoots them look like a pro..I have the CZ 75 SP01 Tactical (full size 9mm) and the D PCR COMPACT. The P01 is very close in size and design to the CZ 75 D PCR Compact, and I can tell you one thing, I have the same accuracy hits with this 3.9 in barrel gun just as i do with the full size 9mm guns I have (with barrel lengths between 4.5 and 5 in).

You got yourself a nice gun..Don't take my word for it, wait till you try it on the range...You will experience love from the first sight or "shot" for that matetr.

Congratulations and safe shooting..


----------



## wbw (Feb 16, 2009)

Hope you enjoy your new P-01. It is a fine pistol.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

The CZ P-01 is my EDC (well, 75% EDC, I like variety!). I've put 3-4k rounds through it with absolutely zero failures. It feels too good in the hand and IMO it's the perfect size. Some things to note:

-DO NOT pop out the slide release lever with any metal or stone object. Take it from me, you're going to scratch the finish one day if this is done often enough.
-when cleaning, soak the internals with some Hoppe's (or whatever you use), then get some canned air to blow out the crud underneath the internal bar springs. They're a bitch to get into using any other method I've attempted.
-mind the aluminum frame as it is not as hard as steel and thus any abuse to it is more likely to chip or scratch the finish. You don't have to baby it but I think it's a good idea to be aware of this.

Enjoy it sir, it's an excellent weapon


----------

